# [SOLVED] eth0 not recognized on livecd

## lalebarde

Hello,

I am installing Gentoo on my brand new Dell Studio XPS 8100. I booted the Gentoo 10.1 DVD with gentoo64. eth0 is not recognized. It is not a hardware problem since it was delivered with Windows 7 and it works.

```
#uname -a

linux livecd 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP.... x86_64  Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz Genuine Intel GNU/Linux
```

```
#lshw

        *-pci:3

             description: PCI bridge

             product: Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 6

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1c.5

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1c.5

             version: 06

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: pci pciexpress msi pm normal_decode bus_master cap_list

             configuration: driver=pcieport-driver

           *-network UNCLAIMED

                description: Ethernet controller

                product: Broadcom Corporation

                vendor: Broadcom Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0

                version: 01

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress cap_list

                configuration: latency=0
```

```
# lspci | grep Eth

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 1692 (rev 01)
```

From internet, I found module tg3 should fit :

```
# modprobe tg3

# lsmod | grep tg3

tg3                   102956  0 

libphy                 23272  1 tg3

firmware_class          8504  5 tg3,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia
```

After having followed the handbook :

```
# net-setup eth0
```

I still don't get any eth0 :

```
# ifconfig 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:13597 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13597 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1049850 (1.0 MiB)  TX bytes:1049850 (1.0 MiB)

```

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     192.168.0.13

 *     network interface eth0 does not exist

 *     Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)  
```

Any clue ?Last edited by lalebarde on Sat Mar 13, 2010 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tony-curtis

What does

```
dmesg
```

say?

You might need to update the PCI ID database.  This is in /usr/share/misc/pci.ids and you can fetch the latest file from

http://pciids.sourceforge.net/

but presumably you'll need to grab it outside of Gentoo and install locally e.g. from USB drive.

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks for your answer.

For pci.ids, unfortunately, the file system is read only, thought it appears rw :

```
# mount

tmpfs on / type tmpfs (rw)
```

When I do 

```
# free
```

the DVD is actually in memory as expected (around 2 Gb used).

dmesg looks irrelevant : no network nor eth nor LAN (even no video nor sound) - I checked with grep -i

```
s

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x419 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x41a L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x41a R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x41b L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x41b R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x41c L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x41c R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x41d L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x41d R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x41e L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x41e R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x41f L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x41f R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x420 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x420 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x421 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x421 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x422 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x422 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x423 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x423 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x424 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x424 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 1f 37 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4b L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4b R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 14 0f 67 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4c L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4c R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 a8 00 4f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4d L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4d R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 68 00 4f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4e L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4e R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4f L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4f R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x425 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 2 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x425 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x426 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 2 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x426 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x427 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x427 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x428 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x428 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x429 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 2 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x429 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x42a L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 2 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x42a R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x42b L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x42b R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x42c L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x42c R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x42d L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x42d R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x42e L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x42e R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x42f L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x42f R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x430 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x430 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x431 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x431 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x432 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x432 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x433 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x433 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x434 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x434 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 14 40 3f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x50 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x50 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 14 0f 5f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x51 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x51 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 14 0f 6f 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x52 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x52 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

```

The usb-storage at the beginning of each line looks strange.

----------

## d2_racing

Can, can you boot with the latest SystemRescueCD and post this :

```

# lspci -kvm

# lspci -n

```

----------

## lalebarde

Bonjour d2_racing,

Downloading.... I will be back only on Saturday.

See you for the results.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem mon ami and if you have some trouble, we will handle that for sure  :Razz: 

----------

## lalebarde

lspci -kvm :

```
Device:   00:00.0

Class:   Host bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   Core Processor DMI

SVendor:   Dell

SDevice:   Device 040d

Rev:   11

Device:   00:03.0

Class:   PCI bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   Core Processor PCI Express Root Port 1

Rev:   11

Driver:   pcieport

Module:   shpchp

Device:   00:08.0

Class:   System peripheral

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   Core Processor System Management Registers

SVendor:   Unknown vendor 0028

SDevice:   Device 000d

Rev:   11

Device:   00:08.1

Class:   System peripheral

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   Core Processor Semaphore and Scratchpad Registers

SVendor:   Unknown vendor 0028

SDevice:   Device 000d

Rev:   11

Device:   00:08.2

Class:   System peripheral

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   Core Processor System Control and Status Registers

SVendor:   Unknown vendor 0028

SDevice:   Device 000d

Rev:   11

Device:   00:08.3

Class:   System peripheral

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   Core Processor Miscellaneous Registers

SVendor:   Unknown vendor 0028

SDevice:   Device 000d

Rev:   11

Device:   00:10.0

Class:   System peripheral

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   Core Processor QPI Link

SVendor:   Unknown vendor 0028

SDevice:   Device 000d

Rev:   11

Device:   00:10.1

Class:   System peripheral

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   Core Processor QPI Routing and Protocol Registers

SVendor:   Unknown vendor 0028

SDevice:   Device 000d

Rev:   11

Device:   00:16.0

Class:   Communication controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller

SVendor:   Dell

SDevice:   Device 040d

Rev:   06

Device:   00:1a.0

Class:   USB Controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller

SVendor:   Dell

SDevice:   Device 040d

Rev:   06

ProgIf:   20

Driver:   ehci_hcd

Device:   00:1b.0

Class:   Audio device

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio

SVendor:   Dell

SDevice:   Device 040d

Rev:   06

Device:   00:1c.0

Class:   PCI bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1

Rev:   06

Driver:   pcieport

Module:   shpchp

Device:   00:1c.1

Class:   PCI bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2

Rev:   06

Driver:   pcieport

Module:   shpchp

Device:   00:1c.5

Class:   PCI bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6

Rev:   06

Driver:   pcieport

Module:   shpchp

Device:   00:1d.0

Class:   USB Controller

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller

SVendor:   Dell

SDevice:   Device 040d

Rev:   06

ProgIf:   20

Driver:   ehci_hcd

Device:   00:1e.0

Class:   PCI bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   82801 PCI Bridge

Rev:   a6

ProgIf:   01

Device:   00:1f.0

Class:   ISA bridge

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller

SVendor:   Dell

SDevice:   Device 040d

Rev:   06

Module:   iTCO_wdt

Device:   00:1f.2

Class:   IDE interface

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA IDE Controller

SVendor:   Dell

SDevice:   Device 040d

Rev:   06

ProgIf:   8f

Driver:   ata_piix

Device:   00:1f.3

Class:   SMBus

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller

SVendor:   Dell

SDevice:   Device 040d

Rev:   06

Driver:   i801_smbus

Module:   i2c-i801

Device:   00:1f.5

Class:   IDE interface

Vendor:   Intel Corporation

Device:   5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 2 port SATA IDE Controller

SVendor:   Dell

SDevice:   Device 040d

Rev:   06

ProgIf:   85

Driver:   ata_piix

Device:   01:00.0

Class:   VGA compatible controller

Vendor:   nVidia Corporation

Device:   Device 0607

SVendor:   nVidia Corporation

SDevice:   Device 0736

Rev:   a2

Module:   nvidiafb

Device:   03:00.0

Class:   FireWire (IEEE 1394)

Vendor:   VIA Technologies, Inc.

Device:   Device 3403

SVendor:   Dell

SDevice:   Device 040d

ProgIf:   10

Driver:   firewire_ohci

Module:   firewire-ohci

Module:   ohci1394

Device:   04:00.0

Class:   Ethernet controller

Vendor:   Broadcom Corporation

Device:   NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe

SVendor:   Dell

SDevice:   Device 040d

Rev:   01

Module:   tg3
```

lspci -n : 

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:d131 (rev 11)

00:03.0 0604: 8086:d138 (rev 11)

00:08.0 0880: 8086:d155 (rev 11)

00:08.1 0880: 8086:d156 (rev 11)

00:08.2 0880: 8086:d157 (rev 11)

00:08.3 0880: 8086:d158 (rev 11)

00:10.0 0880: 8086:d150 (rev 11)

00:10.1 0880: 8086:d151 (rev 11)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:3b64 (rev 06)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3b3c (rev 06)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3b56 (rev 06)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3b42 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:3b44 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:3b4c (rev 06)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3b34 (rev 06)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev a6)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3b08 (rev 06)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:3b20 (rev 06)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3b30 (rev 06)

00:1f.5 0101: 8086:3b26 (rev 06)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0607 (rev a2)

03:00.0 0c00: 1106:3403

04:00.0 0200: 14e4:1692 (rev 01)
```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you have a broadcom gigabit lan card :

```

Broadcom Corporation   NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe   tg3

```

You need to enable the tg3 driver.

So basically, your LiveCD must be too old, so try your lan card with SystemRescueCD and if it's working, then install Gentoo with that LiveCD  :Razz: 

----------

## lalebarde

Thank you very much for your help d2_racing   :Very Happy: . 

I found that usefull : https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=552672

```
rmmod tg3

modprobe broadcom

modprobe tg3
```

makes it work, even on the Gentoo Live CD.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

## sleepingsun

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, you have a broadcom gigabit lan card :
> 
> ```
> 
> Broadcom Corporation   NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe   tg3
> ...

 

I also have same card and same problem ! 

I can found tg3 driver anyone help me where is that driver ?

----------

## d2_racing

```

Device Drivers

 ---­> Network Device support

       ---­> Ethernet 1000 MB support

               ---> <M>   Broadcom Tigon3 support 

```

----------

## rraicu

Thanks for the pointer. Gateway NV5927U (or NV5929U) uses the Broadcom card and modprobe broadcom and tg3 worked great.

----------

## rraicu

not able to load interface eth0 after reboot from install, though. I am recompiling tg3 as a module, not sure if 'broadcom' module is required...

----------

